# hog poison???



## ohcanada (Jun 16, 2007)

gotta problem with a hog coming around at 3-4am each night, apparantly harder to kill that way for some of us....ahem......but my question is can i poison him somehow?  I'm putting out bait already, can i put anti-freeze over it, or _____?  Any suggestions would be helpful!  thanks


----------



## Dana Young (Jun 16, 2007)

I've always been told that you couldn't poison a hog, maybe a wives tale though.
But I know lead works pretty good.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2007)

I wouldn`t recommend puttin` any poison out. It`s too easy to get non-target animals as well is probably illegal, and you don`t want it to get in the food chain.


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 16, 2007)

I'd strongly suggest not putting out any type of poison becaue of the reasons Nick mentioned.

That, and I would think it would be considered animal cruelty should the officials hear about it.

I'd recommend as Dana mentioned a dose of lead, placed right here......


----------



## ohcanada (Jun 16, 2007)

*thanks...*

that's why i go to you guys for questions!  thanks for steering my straight, and i guess it's the 'ol 6volt, 30-06, and me again tonight!


----------



## Wetzel (Jun 16, 2007)

Here's another vote for force feeding him some lead in small doses.

I had a similar problem last fall with a single hog coming to my corn patch every night feeding.  I work nights so I only had a chance to watch for him a couple of nights a week.  Took me a couple of months before I caught up with him.   This was the first and only wild hog I've ever seen in my area.  I figure someone had turned it out trying to get hogs started in the area.  Turned out to be a 160 lbs. female. 


I was very surprised how much corn one hog could tear down and eat in a couple months time.  Don't know how you guys who have large hog populations can grow anything without the hogs ruining it.  

Good luck getting rid of you problem hog.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jun 16, 2007)

THE BEST KIND OF HOG POISON!!!


----------



## Eddy M. (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm in Marietta and would like to help if needed


----------



## R G (Jun 17, 2007)

Maybe this needs to go in fact or fiction but, I remember hearing a long time ago that clay pigeons were deadly to hogs if you could get them to eat them 
Anyone else ever heard that?


----------



## larpyn (Jun 17, 2007)

HOGDOG76 said:


> THE BEST KIND OF HOG POISON!!!



You read my mind!.... Beautiful bulldog.


----------



## vins3075 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Hog Poison*

I agree with the Lead, but a bolt placed just behind the ear or shoulder works wonders and makes little noise to wake the neighbors.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2007)

When we were younguns, we were told to never feed  butterbean hulls to the hogs. It was said that the point on the big end of the hull would poke holes in the innards and kill em. I don`t know if that`s true or not. We did feed em pea hulls by the bushel though.


----------



## firebiker (Jun 17, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> I wouldn`t recommend puttin` any poison out. It`s too easy to get non-target animals as well is probably illegal, and you don`t want it to get in the food chain.



*plus, what if you poison it, then some hunter kills it and then eats it 
there somebody on here that will kill it for you brother *


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 17, 2007)

*Prolly more than one pig*

If you don't want to be up all night trying to get a shot at him,build,or borrow,a trap ....The best way to go without the problem of somebodies pet or other wildlife being hurt....


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 17, 2007)

I say hogdog is your answer.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jun 17, 2007)

And who's ya man for the HOG BUSTER call HOG DOG 

And even I wouldn't mind coming up to put the lead or boilt to the head .....HMMMM I can smell the BACON


----------



## sniper13 (Jun 17, 2007)

I have several "poison pills" I'd be happy to bring up some night. If the hog shows shows, I'll "poison" him for you.


----------



## 56willysnut (Jun 18, 2007)

High speed lead poisoning is what I was thinking about!


----------



## gahoghntr (Jun 21, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> When we were younguns, we were told to never feed  butterbean hulls to the hogs. It was said that the point on the big end of the hull would poke holes in the innards and kill em. I don`t know if that`s true or not. We did feed em pea hulls by the bushel though.


 thats what old timers would tell us too. i agree with hogdog 76. put some dogs on him.


----------



## Ol' Red (Jun 21, 2007)

sent you a PM.

Red


----------



## CAL (Jun 21, 2007)

R G said:


> Maybe this needs to go in fact or fiction but, I remember hearing a long time ago that clay pigeons were deadly to hogs if you could get them to eat them
> Anyone else ever heard that?



I have read this also!It could be posted on the container.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jun 22, 2007)

I heard a while back someone was advertising "93 OCTAINE" that you mixed with corn. It seamed rather expensive so this guy I know bought a gallon of 93 octaine at the gas station and mixed it in a bag of corn. Then he spread it out under his ladder stand. A week later when he checked it out there were 3 deer laying there dead and 1 yote and 4 vultchers dead also. Man that stuff really works.


----------

